

Cufon - a flashless alternative to sIFR - FiReaNG3L
http://cufon.shoqolate.com/generate/

======
burke
Wow, I'm impressed. It works in IE 6+, Firefox 1.5+, Safari 3+, Opera 9.5+,
and Chrome.

